# Trying to keep factory XM radio… Need help.



## paul1k2k (Oct 6, 2009)

So I'm in the middle of installing a system in my 2014 Ram 2500. The plan is to keep the factory 8.4" UCONNECT head unit for all its features such as being a wifi hotspot, XM, HVAC controls, etc. I have a IPAD mini that I am going to run to an Alpine PXA-H800 and then to the rest of the system. Speakers, amp, and sub are all in and wired, just need to figure out the best option to get sound to the processor. 

I would like to run all audio inputs (factory installed XM radio and IPAD) digitally to the processor as opposed to running line level inputs to the processor to get the XM signal there (This is 2014 and I don't feel like butchering another factory wiring harness)……… Does anyone know if there is a way to get the XM radio sound out of the UCONNECT either via bluetooth through the IPAD to the processor or to have XM sound signals go straight from the XM module to the processor but retain control through the UCONNECT head unit? 

Any help would be appreciated..


----------

